# commander



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

What size it the commander. Some guy told me he had an operator in commander size. Which if i am correct would a commander is a colt gun. but anyways is it a 4 inch barrel or 5 inch. Though I saw it some where as an 4.25 inch


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

4.25 barrel is standard on a Commander.


----------



## JackCrow (Mar 10, 2009)

Correct, the "Commander" is Colts name for a mid-sized 1911 and has a 4.25" barrel.

However, over the years 'Commander' has become a generic term for any mid-sized 1911 with barrels less than 5" but no shorter than 4". Grip length can vary slightly as well.

I believe that Springfield names their midsize 1911 "Champion"


----------



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

Springfield does, I was just trying to figure out why he called it a commander. Thanks for the help.. and the quickness with it!!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

That was probably me, I do that a lot. I use the old Colt names a lot being they are the original makers of the 1911. Sorry, didn't mean to confuse if it was me


----------



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

No it was not you.


----------

